# hpconnectionmanager.exe error on startup



## vgr (Sep 20, 2011)

I see this everytime I startup. This is the error: 
*s2.postimage.org/kpq7inu0y/startup_error1.jpg
image host
Do let me know if any of you'll have seen this before and if what you did t solve it.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 20, 2011)

go to Run(Winkey+R)>msconfig & find & disable the hp connection manager from start-up tab


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 20, 2011)

let it die. you dont need it anyway.
and you cant fix it.... good luck,


----------



## vgr (Sep 22, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> go to Run(Winkey+R)>msconfig & find & disable the hp connection manager from start-up tab


tried that out but the problem was that I had to HPCM delaystart which seemed to diable the wifi connectivity that was working properly!


doomgiver said:


> let it die. you dont need it anyway.
> and you cant fix it.... good luck,



guess i needed it after all.. man hope i can fix it now.. this sucks


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 22, 2011)

try using the windows utility for wireless


----------



## vgr (Sep 23, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> try using the windows utility for wireless


did that it works for a while and then the HP support assitant starts acting up.. this sure is irritating. I uninstalled hp support assistant and now it seems to connect to the internet w/o a problem.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 23, 2011)

so ur priob is fixed now congrats


----------



## vgr (Sep 26, 2011)

yea I guess.. Thanks man.


----------



## doomgiver (Sep 26, 2011)

see? i told you you didnt need it


----------

